# Crash Bandicoot 4: pubblicato il trailer. Video.



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

Crash Bandicoot è tornato! Dopo tanti anni, il marsupiale più amato dai videogiocatori torna con un'avventura inedita. 

Oggi pomeriggio, è stato pubblicato su internet il trailer ufficiale di *Crash Bandicoot 4 - It's About Time*, seguito ufficiale del buon vecchio Crash Bandicoot 3 - Warped su PS1 e rimasterizzato su PS4, Xbox One, Steam e Nintendo Switch nella fortunata N. Sane Trilogy, comprendente anche i primi due capitoli della saga. 

Il gioco, sviluppato da Toys For Bob e pubblicato da Activision, uscirà il *2 ottobre 2020 * (e non il 9 ottobre come precedente annunciato) su *PS4* ed *Xbox One*.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Crash Bandicoot è tornato! Dopo tanti anni, il marsupiale più amato dai videogiocatori torna con un'avventura inedita.
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio, è stato pubblicato su internet il trailer ufficiale di *Crash Bandicoot 4 - It's About Time*, seguito ufficiale del buon vecchio Crash Bandicoot 3 - Warped su PS1 e rimasterizzato su PS4, Xbox One, Steam e Nintendo Switch nella fortunata N. Sane Trilogy, comprendente anche i primi due capitoli della saga.
> 
> Il gioco, sviluppato da Toys For Bob e pubblicato da Activision, uscirà il *2 ottobre 2020 * (e non il 9 ottobre come precedente annunciato) su *PS4* ed *Xbox One*.


Sto volando! 

Tornando seri, pare che abbiano fatto un mezzo reboot. In pratica tutti i seguiti dopo il terzo probabilmente sono stati cancellati, come se non fossero mai esistiti. Infatti, anche il nuovo design di Crash è più fedele all'originale. Un'ottima mossa commerciale per attirare i nostalgici ed i nuovi fan che hanno amato la trilogia rimasterizzata.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

Nota dolente, mi aspettavo dei livelli open world come Twinsanity. Pare che si andrà molto sul sicuro per non deludere nessuno e, probabilmente, cambieranno i nemici visto che Cortex vedo che sarà tra i personaggi giocabili. 

Per il resto, la grafica mi piace moltissimo così come è stato realizzato Crash.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Uno dei rarissimi casi in cui invidio chi gioca su console.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Uno dei rarissimi casi in cui invidio chi gioca su console.


Devi pregare che faccia il successo bulgaro della N. Sane Trilogy, che ha praticamente costretto la Activision a pubblicarlo su tutte le piattaforme possibili, perfino su PC. Le premesse ci sono tutte: dal trailer pare che strizzi parecchio l'occhio ai primi tre Crash.

Poi si tratta anche questo, come la trilogia rimasterizzata, di un ritorno "evento", visto che se nel primo caso si trattava del primo gioco di Crash su console dopo tanti anni, qui si tratta del primo gioco inedito dopo 12 anni.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

Trailer italiano. Come prevedibile, sarà anche doppiato nella nostra lingua!


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Trailer italiano. Come prevedibile, sarà anche doppiato nella nostra lingua!


La battuta finale che allude al semireboot, nonchè frecciata ai seguiti usciti su ps2.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

Video gameplay di Everyeye.


----------



## First93 (22 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Trailer italiano. Come prevedibile, sarà anche doppiato nella nostra lingua!


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2020)

Sembra davvero bello, ho riacquistato fiducia!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2020)

Promette bene!


----------



## cris (21 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Crash Bandicoot è tornato! Dopo tanti anni, il marsupiale più amato dai videogiocatori torna con un'avventura inedita.
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio, è stato pubblicato su internet il trailer ufficiale di *Crash Bandicoot 4 - It's About Time*, seguito ufficiale del buon vecchio Crash Bandicoot 3 - Warped su PS1 e rimasterizzato su PS4, Xbox One, Steam e Nintendo Switch nella fortunata N. Sane Trilogy, comprendente anche i primi due capitoli della saga.
> 
> Il gioco, sviluppato da Toys For Bob e pubblicato da Activision, uscirà il *2 ottobre 2020 * (e non il 9 ottobre come precedente annunciato) su *PS4* ed *Xbox One*.



Shut up and take my money 

lo prenderò sicuramente


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2020)

Nuovo video, dove un tizio della casa di sviluppo del gioco, Toys For Bob, spiega come sarà il gioco e tutte le novità. Vi consiglio di vederlo, perchè dice molte cose interessanti.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


-3. 

Io non so se lo comprerò subito, visto il prezzo di 70 euro. Però si preannuncia un giocone!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> -3.
> 
> Io non so se lo comprerò subito, visto il prezzo di 70 euro. Però si preannuncia un giocone!



Io ho troppa roba da prendere in questi mesi (Cyberpunk, Baldur's Gate 3, Assassin's Creed Valhalla, l'espansione di WoW e magari la RTX 3080 a Gennaio/Febbraio), anche se avessi avuto una console probabilmente non l'avrei preso subito, anche se adoro Crash.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io ho troppa roba da prendere in questi mesi (Cyberpunk, Baldur's Gate 3, Assassin's Creed Valhalla, l'espansione di WoW e magari la RTX 3080 a Gennaio/Febbraio), anche se avessi avuto una console probabilmente non l'avrei preso subito, anche se adoro Crash.


Per me, se ripete il successo della remaster, una conversione PC ci sarà. Il problema è che hanno messo un prezzo troppo elevato. Sono sicuro che comunque sarà un successo di vendite.

Qualcuno ha provato la demo scaricabile con il preorder digitale? Come vi è sembrata?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

*Prime recensioni italiane:

The Games Machine: "Crash Bandicoot è tornato ed è in splendida forma...Crash Bandicoot 4 lo giocherete a lungo, da soli o in compagnia, e vi divertirete come non facevate da tempo, ricordando di tanto in tanto i tempi in cui la vostra PS1 era una compagna di vita unica e insostituibile". Voto 9.1.

Multiplayer.it: "È il gioco più bello di Crash dal post Warped...Crash è tornato per davvero". Voto 9.0.

IGN Italia: "Crash Bandicoot 4: It's About Time è tutto quello che un fan storico della serie potrebbe desiderare, un atto d'amore che Toys for Bob ha confezionato con cura, donando al marsupiale arancione nuova linfa...". Voto 8.7.

Spaziogames.it: "Operazione riuscita, buonissimo rilancio di un franchise che sembrava ormai campare di rendita...Le novità del gioco potevano essere lanciate meglio e con meno timidezza, ma Crash Bandicoot 4 è utile per l'approdo definitivo a un nuovo mondo". Voto 8.0.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prime recensioni italiane:
> 
> The Games Machine: "Crash Bandicoot è tornato ed è in splendida forma...Crash Bandicoot 4 lo giocherete a lungo, da soli o in compagnia, e vi divertirete come non facevate da tempo, ricordando di tanto in tanto i tempi in cui la vostra PS1 era una compagna di vita unica e insostituibile". Voto 9.1.
> 
> ...


Mai voti così alti dai tempi dei primi Crash su PS1, ultime remaster escluse. Significa, al di là dei soliti punteggi pompati, che il gioco merita veramente stavolta. Dopotutto, dai trailer si vedeva che era stato fatto un ottimo lavoro.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Esce oggi!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prime recensioni italiane:
> 
> The Games Machine: "Crash Bandicoot è tornato ed è in splendida forma...Crash Bandicoot 4 lo giocherete a lungo, da soli o in compagnia, e vi divertirete come non facevate da tempo, ricordando di tanto in tanto i tempi in cui la vostra PS1 era una compagna di vita unica e insostituibile". Voto 9.1.
> 
> ...





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Esce oggi!


.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Abbastanza difficile, forse anche più dei precedenti per PS1/PS4 solo che hai la possibilità di giocare in due modalità: normale e retrò. La prima giochi con vite infinite la seconda con le vite limitate. Inoltre, anche i livelli sono piuttosto lunghi. Mi ha deluso il fatto che, a differenza di ciò che si vede nei trailer, il framerate è praticamente uguale a quello della remaster a differenza di ciò che mostravano i trailer, mentre se si disattiva il motion blur c'è una lieve accelerazione nei posti bui uscita tre anni fa. Sui video che ho visto su youtube è con la PS4 PRO, che avevo ma un temporale schifoso me l'ha distrutta ed ora ho una slim, che si può usufruire del framerate mostrato sui trailer con 60 fps fissi. Altra nota dolente, la mascolinizzazione di Tawna, veramente evitabile e non tanto meglio del crash tatuato degli ultimi giochi PS2. Ho apprezzato il fatto che i livelli sono praticamente nuovi, con elementi mai visti prima. Insomma, nonostante ci siano gli stessi personaggi, oltre alle maschere nuove, giocando ad ogni livello non hai l'idea di un riciclo ma di un evoluzione dei crash passati.

Per il resto, un gran bel gioco, quello che doveva essere il seguito di Crash Bandicoot 3. Probabilmente, ci giocherò per mesi visto che i giochi di Crash cerco sempre di finirli al 100% con tanto di platino  .


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Complimenti alla Toys for Bob, per aver praticamente trasformato Crash Bandicoot in Dark Souls  .

Se non siete fan, statene lontani, assolutamente! Scusate se ho ritrattato un pò, a differenza del post precedente, ma non ci si può stare un'ora a completare ogni singolo livello.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Finito, nel senso che ho battuto il boss finale. Ma ora me ne terrò alla larga il più possibile. Probabilmente, mi rifiuto di finirlo al 100% come ho fatto per i precedenti. Ok la difficoltà, ma qui hanno veramente esagerato. Cioè, con i primi crash mi divertivo. Qui, invece, ogni livello è frustrazione. E pensare che ho platinato tutta la N.Sane Trilogy ed il remaster su Crash Team Racing. Torno su Cyberpunk va. Datemi del bimbominkia, ma questo per me non è Crash Bandicoot. È Ghost'n'goblins spacciato per Crash. Meno male che, almeno, hanno avuto l'idea di mettere la modalità delle vite infinite sennò era da esaurimento nervoso.

Ripeto. Se siete fans compratelo pure, possibilmente senza spendere 70 euro perciò compratelo in offerta come ho fatto io, ma siete avvertiti. Mentre se siete solo alla ricerca di un platform divertente, virate su altro.

P.S: La cosa più esilarante è che c'è scritto nel PEGI dai 7 anni. No, vista la difficoltà, solo una persona adulta e vaccinata può giocarci e finirlo.


----------

